# Bean storage



## cawfee (Oct 27, 2014)

for years i've kept beans and pre-ground in light blocking, air sealed tubs, in an under counter cupboard and never had any issues....then a coffee fanatic friend advised i should be keeping em in the fridge...and another that the freezer was where they should be....now i'm being told both these are wrong and i'm suitably confused enough to ask what the current perceived opinion on bean storage is...


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Fridge - never

Freezer - fine for longer storage (there are a number of threads on here with tips)

Cupboard - best. Keep the beans out of the light and in a cool place. Bags with one way valves are ideal (expel as much air as you can), otherwise airtight containers are OK. The coffee vac (we got free from Coffee Compass on the DSOL sub) is great


----------



## cawfee (Oct 27, 2014)

back in the cupboard they'll be going then...fyi i use 1 way valve bags, inside light blocking containers (the ones you can buy preground illy coffee in)


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Sounds ideal. Keep them away from heat sources and you're sorted.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Your friend is wrong, very wrong.

NEVER in the fridge.

The best way to store beans is in the bags they came in, in your cupboard. This way they can degass naturally.

If you have a lot of beans you can freeze some in an aright container. When you want to use them take the container out, let it defrost fully then open and use as above. Never refreeze, or just keep taking it out using some beans and putting it back in.

I still maintain it is far better to buy little and often freshly roasted if possible.


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

cawfee said:


> for years i've kept beans and pre-ground in light blocking, air sealed tubs, in an under counter cupboard and never had any issues....then a coffee fanatic friend advised i should be keeping em in the fridge...and another that the freezer was where they should be....now i'm being told both these are wrong and i'm suitably confused enough to ask what the current perceived opinion on bean storage is...


I was recommended the Airscape, have had the 64 fl oz size for about 3 months now and am really pleased with it: http://www.eacoffee.co.uk/ourshop/prod_2256436-AirScape-64-floz-by-Planetary-Design.html


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I use one of the Coffee Compass pots, and also keep beans in the sealable bags they come in. All bags live in the cupboard, never the fridge. I do freeze beans if I have a glut, which I often do as I prefer to buy a few at a time to make postage costs more reasonable.


----------



## Tufty_B (Nov 24, 2014)

Many years ago I was always told to keep beans and ground coffee in the fridge or freezer, but now know not to do this.

The main reason is that condensation forms around the coffee making it damp and therefore effecting the flavour.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Freezing is an option but not a substitute for fresh beans. Sealing the one way valve before freezing is a must and letting the bag come up to room temp before opening.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm sure there was someone on here who did a fridge test and found it made little to no difference in his opinion...

An airtight container in the fridge should be fine, but if it makes no difference it might as well go in the cupboard!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dylan said:


> I'm sure there was someone on here who did a fridge test and found it made little to no difference in his opinion...
> 
> An airtight container in the fridge should be fine, but if it makes no difference it might as well go in the cupboard!


Smokey barn started a test , then forgot about it







.

Yes he taste tested it after a week ?

Not totally scientific

Why don't you try it Dylan


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Smokey barn started a test , then forgot about it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because sometimes I forget if its tea or coffee I'm drinking.

I would also question the need, if you only consume small amounts then a zip-lock bag from any decent roaster is OK in your cupboard, and if you consume slightly more and buy in larger amounts you can chuck an airtight container in the freezer.

The fridge seems like a needless extra option!


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Smokey barn started a test , then forgot about it
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Well, not quite, after the first tasting I accidental put the fridge ones back in the frezzer so didnt bother doing the second tasting. I stand by my experiment, the evidence is there, keeping the beans in fridge held quality much better than ambient conditions. However, this is assuming the bag remains unopened.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

If the only difference is temperature, and not humidity, this would seem to make logical sense.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

smokeybarn said:


> Well, not quite, after the first tasting I accidental put the fridge ones back in the frezzer so didnt bother doing the second tasting. I stand by my experiment, the evidence is there, keeping the beans in fridge held quality much better than ambient conditions. However, this is assuming the bag remains unopened.


 Did you seal the valve, which is what's recommended for freezing?


----------

